# Skytop's ada mini-m



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

hey guys, made a thread in the wrong forum, but on to the tank


ordered a do!aqua mini m from afa, and look what I got  









ferts from pfertz









zoo med 501 filter









archea 27 watt from afa









fuval 25 watt heater









shou stones from aquascapes in hawaii









zebra stones two on the left from afa and the one on the right from aquascapes in hawaii

















and for substrate I'm using flourite red

Played around with the rock for a hard scape let me know which you you like.




































For flora I'm thinking about HC and DHG, or UG. and have no idea for fauna any recommendations.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Out of those four, I like the second one the best. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Ahhh nice did u like Aquascapes? Haha I go there for a bunch of my stuff , good start but Ty create more of a slope and try to use only one type of rock if u can , Imma subscribe! Haha


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

trigun808 said:


> Ahhh nice did u like Aquascapes? Haha I go there for a bunch of my stuff , good start but Ty create more of a slope and try to use only one type of rock if u can , Imma subscribe! Haha


haha man I love Aquascapes the only place in hawaii where you can find stuff for planted tanks, i will definitely add a slope but nothing too drastic. but hopefully going to pick up plants at aquarium plus in Seattle if they have any in stock right now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

move the big one more toward the left. follow that golden rule if you want this to turn out iwagumi-esque. look up links on how to scape iwagumi if youre into that.


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

Newman said:


> move the big one more toward the left. follow that golden rule if you want this to turn out iwagumi-esque. look up links on how to scape iwagumi if youre into that.


thanks Newman I'll play around with the hard scape more, I'm really leaning towards the third one as it shows the detail on the larger rock more, but I'll find a way to achieve that golden ratio.


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

Just finished planting the HC and DHG, filled it up and no floating plants with flourite  other than that some burping from the zoomed 501 filter caused a lot of air bubbles in the tank but once it clears I'll take some pics


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are some pics, HC in the front and DHG in the rear and right side.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

maybe you can bury the one rock on the right a little bit, it looks huge. 

Im surprised you didnt slope it from back to front like some people.

Just an idea, its your tank. If you enjoy it then go for it =)


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

accordztech said:


> maybe you can bury the one rock on the right a little bit, it looks huge.
> 
> Im surprised you didnt slope it from back to front like some people.
> 
> Just an idea, its your tank. If you enjoy it then go for it =)


When I was playing around with hardscapes I buried that rock, it looked right but I really wanted to keep as much of the detail that the rock had in a easy focal point. But for sure next time I get a nano tank I'll be getting way smaller rocks :biggrin: About the slope, I tried to go for an iwagumi style, hopefully it works out.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Here this should help you out: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/introduction.html


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Newman definitely should have done more research before I started buying things. Bookmarked that link for when I want to rescape.


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

Update, got everything settled, the HC is doing fine, sending roots out. 


















Got some algae with the DHG, will try to spot treat with the metricide.

















Got a couple questions, when should I start dosing NPK and micros.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the 4 Pfertz as well. I start dosing a week after I plant.


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

*update 2-10-2011*

heres a picture of a week and a half of growth for reference









Went to gsas auction and got some stuff :biggrin:









couldn't stand waiting so got a mat of hc and planted that.









some shrimp









yellow shrimp to be exact









thought this was pretty epic.









solved my fertz issue NPK mixed approximately to Pfertz solutions, as for the micro, plantex csm+b theres about 4.5 teaspoons ~21.98 something grams hope fully I wont have to adjust the solution but i'll be looking out for any deficiencies within the leaves


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

May I ask where you found the light for this small tank? I am looking for a light for my 5.5gallon. Also, what is AFA? It seems like I can find a lot of my answers if I can get a link for this store. Thanks.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Afa is aquaforestaquarium.com


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Love the zebra rock! I would love to use some in the future nano tank I am planning. Gorgeous tank!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you sure you have HC? That looks like Glossostigma elatinoides to me.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Afa is aquaforestaquarium.com


Thanks! Great website it seems.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

TLE041 said:


> Are you sure you have HC? That looks like Glossostigma elatinoides to me.


I think you have glosso as well. if you want to give it a try: when you plant again, try separating the glosso a little more instead of planting in large clumps. best, el g


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think a lot of people would say that you should'nt have the rocks pointing the same way. Maybe you could turn the left rock to point another direction? I love this on the red flourite, though. Dont see that style too often. I think it looks a lot more real than most soils and it is something different than the regular aquasoil, sand, or simple gravel.


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

haha fatguy and TLE041 had me worried for a bit thinking it was glosso but just to be sure went looking online and got a mat exactly like this http://www.aquariumplants.com/Baby_Tears_Dwarf_grown_on_plantable_MAT_3_x6_p/btm1.htm and for the planting I just got lazy about separating it into smaller bunches as I didn't drain, plant, and fill, and if I were to cut smaller squares the matting and the plant would separate as I would plant. I will take a picture of the rest of the mat and how I'm holding it 

thanks for the comments everyone, will continue to to update heavily with pictures and will be getting my hands on my girlfriends camera as my phone is not doing any justice.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

SkyTop said:


> haha fatguy and TLE041 had me worried for a bit thinking it was glosso but just to be sure went looking online and got a mat exactly like this



you're totally right. looks like a bigger leaf in your photos. itll look very cool in there. best, el g


----------

